# Puppy Gas?



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you guys know anything that will relieve, or at least help a puppy with gas?

Aija is around 9 weeks old and eats 3-4 times a day, she eats Purina puppy chow. Today after her third little meal she pooed and came inside and was playing with Nellie, then I noticed she was tooting a lot, I could smell it *ick* so I took her outside thinking maybe she hadn't finished and apparently she had becuase she didn't poo again, she looked a little bloated, nothing too bad, her tummy wasn't tight or anything she just looked sort of full, and she kept on farting, now shes eaten again before bed, pooed again,it was kind of softer than her other poos, but she still looks a little puffy and still very gassy, and she seems to be a little uncomfortable, she fell asleep but gt up to move a few times and she just looks like she has uncomfortable gas and needs to uhmm...let out a big one...lol. My mom visited earlier and fed her a few nibbles of bacon and a hunk of cheese, could that have caused it? Anyways if anyone has any tips on how to give her relief I would appreciate it, and I'm sure she would too, we all know that puffy icky gas feeling and it isn't pleasant.

Also, My dad freaked me out, becuase he called to say hello and asked how the pup was and I mentioned she was gassy and he made me worry saying "oh it might be bloat blahh blahh" And I know that's very serious I just really don't think that's her problem. So I looked around in the internet and I highly doubt it, shes acting herself, is still eating and stuff, playing, and there's been no salivating or dry heaving or too much restlessness besides just trying to find a nice sleeping position, also t said they're tummies are TIGHT like a drum, hers is just a little puffed. And it said that even though its not impossible, its less likely in young pups. So I shouldn't have to worry right?

Anyways thanks in advance!


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

Does your puppy eat really fast? That could give her gas, as she might be gulping down air as she eats.

Also, it could be the kind of food you're feeding her. Maybe switch her to a higher quality food?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

My Dog Bishop said:


> Does your puppy eat really fast? That could give her gas, as she might be gulping down air as she eats.
> 
> Also, it could be the kind of food you're feeding her. Maybe switch her to a higher quality food?


Actually she eats relatively slow, she takes a bite, walks away from the food bowl to chew it and swallow, then repeats. I do plan on switching her food, but this is the food the foster/shelter was feeding her, and they gave me a free 36 pound bag to go home with her and, that's a lot of food, so I cant start switching till shes almost done with the bag, becuase that's a lot of food to just get rid of. Do you have any good recommendations of good quality puppy food?..and also shes been on this the whole time shes been eating solid food so COULD it be her food just randomly causing gas? Thanks!


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, it COULD be her food randomly causing gas. But keep in mind, dogs are going to fart sometimes. LOL What kind of puppy is it? If it's one with a smooshed face, those tend to have more flatulence than others, due to their breathing patterns.

Anyhow, I'm no expert on dog food. I would direct you over to the food forum to get some insight on the different kinds of food. 

I would suggest, though, that once you find a food that you want to switch her to, you don't have to let the 36 lb bag go to waste. You can combine the old food with the new food, since you're supposed to do a transition anyway. If I were you, I'd buy a small bag of new food and mix some of that with the old food until you're sure that the new food is something you want to stick with.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

If your mom gave her some extra treats that's probably what is causing her gas. Puppies can be especially prone to having gas, diarrhea, and upset tummies when they get a new food introduced. I had a horrible time when Bella was a puppy.. any little thing would make her sick. Even now she still has a pretty sensitive stomach.

I also read somewhere that bully's have a tendency to be gassy anyway. I remember Aija as being a pit mix I think?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

My Dog Bishop said:


> Yes, it COULD be her food randomly causing gas. But keep in mind, dogs are going to fart sometimes. LOL What kind of puppy is it? If it's one with a smooshed face, those tend to have more flatulence than others, due to their breathing patterns.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm no expert on dog food. I would direct you over to the food forum to get some insight on the different kinds of food.
> 
> I would suggest, though, that once you find a food that you want to switch her to, you don't have to let the 36 lb bag go to waste. You can combine the old food with the new food, since you're supposed to do a transition anyway. If I were you, I'd buy a small bag of new food and mix some of that with the old food until you're sure that the new food is something you want to stick with.


Woops sorry if that whole "COULD" thing sounded a bit rude, I re read my response and thought I sounded mean, I was just trying to emphasize my question lol And thanks I know I had to do the slow transition that's why I wanted to wait is becuase shes BARELY made a dent is the giant bag, but mixing a small bag into it is a good idea!



pittsabowawa said:


> If your mom gave her some extra treats that's probably what is causing her gas. Puppies can be especially prone to having gas, diarrhea, and upset tummies when they get a new food introduced. I had a horrible time when Bella was a puppy.. any little thing would make her sick. Even now she still has a pretty sensitive stomach.
> 
> I also read somewhere that bully's have a tendency to be gassy anyway. I remember Aija as being a pit mix I think?


Oh thanks! That puts my mind at ease, my dad really got me thinking all kinds of horrid things, but I guess that's usually how it goes when you have a new baby or puppy every little thing you think the worst lol Poor girl just looked uncomfortable. Oh man, hooray for gassy bullys, yes according to the lady that gave them to the shelter shes Pitbull,X Am bulldog,X Amstaff? But who knows, I just all her a pit mix. I'm going to have to tell my mom no more bacon off her subway sandwiches..it makes my little girl fart like a maniac!


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL Actually I didn't read your response as rude. I was only trying to convey that yes, the food was a possibility in contributing to flatulence. 

I heard that cheese can cause gas, too. I also heard that cheese should be given to dogs in small amounts, because many dogs are lactose intolerant. Personally, I save the little bits of cheese as special treats, because I don't want to give 'em upset stomachs.

Maybe try adding new food into the mix after you've gone awhile with no bacon and cheese.  That could solve the problem in itself!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol.. yeah waiting until she's older to feed her the good stuff is probably a good idea

I understand about worrying about every little thing. Bella is my first baby and even though she's 3 years old now I still check to see if she's breathing and freak out at the tiniest thing LOL


----------



## jaupro (Dec 5, 2009)

along with changing to a better quality food, also add a TBSP of unflavored cultured yogurt to each feeding.

BTW it becomes unbearable it is also safe to give your dog gas-x


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Sometimes a change of food helps, but more likely it is a bug or a parasite. Have the vet do a fecal check. 

I started 4-5 puppies on Purina Puppy chow, and they all did fine.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

i was feeding my pup beneful then to blue buffalo and now to innova. He has less gas now but its potent like hell. Most puppies from shelters have worms and after you deworm, his little tummy won't look so stuffed.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you all, 

Shes all better today, no more puffy tummy and no more stinky gas. Shes already been dewormed, and had a fecal exam and all that, shes worm free, she just got the fecal test done a few days ago. I really think the bacon my mom slipped her caused it becuase shes pood a few more times and ate and all that and is back to normal now


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

You don't have to toss a large bag of dog food, or use it all. I'm sure you could give it back to the shelter, if they will take an opened bag.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

My previous two dogs were notorious gassers especially the time we tried Pedigree dog food. My little girl Flash came home with a bag of Eukanuba since that is what they were feeding her but she wouldn't touch it. I raised the other two on Purina Puppy Chow so I bought a small bag to mix in and she was fine. I also had a $10 coupon on Iams so I am mixing all three currently. The only gas she has passed so far was when the vet used canned cat food to get her worming pill down (after 12 attempts and 12 spit outs). That next day was gas city. No more cat food for this girl! I do use small bits of cheese and turkey hot dogs for training without any problems either.


----------

